# In-wall Install (speaker, HDMI, electrical)



## Reese (Jan 12, 2010)

Do I need to be concern is with electrical or other type of interf. when running bundled speaker, HDMI and electrical wiring????

My HDTV will be above the fireplace and I need to run HDMI and electrical on the same run...any prob there?

I also have to run speaker wires but I think that is not normally a problem....but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

It's not recommended to run your A/V cables with your electrical. Will it make a visual/audio difference? Probably not, but you won't find out until you try it.


----------



## Reese (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks...


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Also be sure you observe your local building codes and use cables that are rated for "in wall" installation. Otherwise you could end up with an insurance issue should there ever be a problem such as fire in your home.


----------



## Reese (Jan 12, 2010)

Slightly different ques. This in wall run is for a wall mounted FP. My av rec has plenty of HDMI inputs so....

HMDI - Are there any reasons to run a spare second cable? 
CAT5 - ???
Any other cables that I can't think of?


----------



## Cody (Mar 19, 2010)

I plan on doing something similar, I think im going to run all cables for all the inputs on my tv. just in case down the road i want to connect something else to it... just a suggestion.


----------



## Home Theater Guy (Jul 18, 2009)

Reese said:


> Slightly different ques. This in wall run is for a wall mounted FP. My av rec has plenty of HDMI inputs so....
> 
> HMDI - Are there any reasons to run a spare second cable?
> CAT5 - ???
> Any other cables that I can't think of?


It's usually better to run one video cable to the display and let your AV receiver handle the switching. Definitely run at least one cat-5 so you can run an IR remote control signal to the display either now or in the future.

When in doubt, you can run a conduit to the back of the TV, that way you always have an upgrade path.


----------

